# Did you watch one of these?



## GAlady (Aug 6, 2021)

My family got their first TV when I was eight.  I watched all of these shows faithfully.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2021)

All of those and many more!

My favorite was The Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday night.


----------



## Devi (Aug 6, 2021)

Exactly what @Aunt Bea says  — including Disney.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 6, 2021)

I was a fan of Bewitched, but I guess that came later!


----------



## RubyK (Aug 6, 2021)

I watched all of them except the one with the couple and a young boy. What's the name of that one. If it is Dennis the Menace, I did not watch it.


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 6, 2021)

I watched them all apart from the boy with the dog. Not being PC, I thoroughly enjoyed watching Archie Bunker and Edith. I saw a re run not so long ago, (not on the tv)  in to-days world he woud have his head chopped off, literally. it also reminded me how the 'black' man gave as good as he got, funnily enough I have not heard one word against his antics and beliefs over the years. !


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 6, 2021)

wATched all of them....


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 6, 2021)

I love lucy was on over here.
no idea what the others are.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 6, 2021)

TV wasn't allowed in our house until I was 15, when we moved from the farm to the suburbs.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 6, 2021)

I saw those plus Bugs Bunny, Wile E. Coyote & the Road Runner, Daffy Duck, 
Elmer Fudd, Dudley Do-Right, Yogi Bear, Popeye, The Flintstones, and Mighty Mouse!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 6, 2021)

Jack Benny, Burns & Allen still very funny to me. Gracie Allen was a gem. Initially, she was to be the straight one and George the funny one.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2021)

I watched them all and also loved Rin Tin Tin. The photo shows Lassie with Jon Provost as Timmy . He took over Tommy Rettig's roll. I liked the earlier cast better. They bring back great memories.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2021)

I watched," I Love Lucy" and "My 3 Sons." My Dad always liked watching the "Life of Riley" because the daughter on the show was named Babs and since my name is Barbara my Dad had to watch the show.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

I watched all of them including the following. How many people know what the boy in the last photo became "famous" for later?


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> TV wasn't allowed in our house until I was 15, when we moved from the farm to the suburbs.


And yet you turned out to be a fine, young man. Amazing!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)

I remember watching Davey and Goliath on Sunday morning.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 7, 2021)

All of them and more.  Thanks!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I watched all of them including the following. How many people know what the boy in the last photo became "famous" for later?
> 
> View attachment 177515


  I forgot "My little Margie"."Our Miss Brooks " and "Amos and Andy"


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> I watched them all apart from the boy with the dog. Not being PC, I thoroughly enjoyed watching Archie Bunker and Edith. I saw a re run not so long ago, (not on the tv)  in to-days world he woud have his head chopped off, literally. it also reminded me how the 'black' man gave as good as he got, funnily enough I have not heard one word against his antics and beliefs over the years. !


Those of us "non PC" folk understood that the joke was on the white guy. The PC social warriors have no sense of humour so the moment the word "black" is mentioned they start to get their feathers twisted into a knot. I believe they are petitioning (at this very moment) to force Arnold to change his surname to "Schwartzenafroamerican". Among the many great scenes from *"All In The Family" *is this one:


----------



## caroln (Aug 7, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> All of those and many more!
> 
> My favorite was The Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday night.


Aunt Bea, I'm sure one of those "many more" is this one!


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


I've never heard of Davey and Goliath. I watched a lot of Sky King though and I seem to couple the show with Salerno Butter Cookies. Mmmmmmm, butter cookies!  Was that their sponsor?


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 7, 2021)

Watched them all and then some at least once.  The Carol Burnett show was my favorite, hands down.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2021)

Saw I love Lucy a few times...it was never a big hit in the UK, different humour to British humour... .. and Lassie ... ..but never heard of the others..

However we did get a lot of American tv shows when I was little so shows like Bonanza, Wagon train, Casey Jones.. Hawkeye we got to see, only  because my father watched them.. saw Bewitched , and I Dream of Genie a few times.. and Flipper, and Littlest Hobo..., and after every epsiode of littlest hobo.. as the dog walked out of shot onto his new adventure ..we all used to have to grab our littlest sister out of the room,  ( she was 2 )... because she would sob  her heart out for the dog to come back...


----------



## Lee (Aug 7, 2021)

The only one I watched then and still do now is Lucy. 

And the Rifleman, I had a big crush on Johnny Crawford.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

I watched these all of the time, particularly *"Topper"* about how Cosmo Topper was the only one who could see the ghosts of George & Marion Kirby and also the series *"The Millionaire"* where John Beresford Tipton would give away one million dollars anonymously and what the recipients would do with the money.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Aug 7, 2021)

We watched them all.  Been watching Perry Mason and Rawhide this weekend.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)

Me too!

I get many of them on AirTV.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Me too!
> 
> I get many of them on AirTV.


What is "AirTV"? Can I get it too?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 7, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


@Aunt Bea I liked Sky King but I always had to choose between that program and Fury. They were on the same time I think.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 7, 2021)

No!!! I did not watch "Lassie" with Timmy. My little brother watched that. *I *watched "Lassie" with *Jeff, his mom, Ellen, and Gramps.
Of course , when "Jeff" needed to shave, and was 6 feet tall, they brought in the "kid".*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)

Verisure said:


> What is "AirTV"? Can I get it too?


All you need in the United States is an antenna.

https://www.howtogeek.com/424853/how-to-scan-or-rescan-for-channels-on-your-tv/


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> All you need in the United States is an antenna.
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/424853/how-to-scan-or-rescan-for-channels-on-your-tv/


Hmmmm, I don't think it is worth travelling all the way to the US.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 7, 2021)

I watched those shows, not sure I really objectively liked them, might have been watching because they were available.  I really like how older women looked normal in old shows and movies, nowadays the grandmothers in shows/movies are so thin and young looking.  I liked a cartoon that said something like 'exit, stage left' but I don't remember which it was.
I'm glad I adopted a kid in my forties because I got to enjoy more modern shows like SpongeBob, That's So Raven, and Sabrina The Teenage Witch.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 7, 2021)

Like Hollydolly, I watched  a lot of American shows on the BBC.  I Love Lucy, Sgt Bilko, Bewitched etc...  There were also a I can't quite remember the titles of.  There certainly was 'Whirlybirds', ones called something like 'Space quest'   and 'Ripcord' .
Mustn't forget The Lone ranger and Range rider (with Dick West, all American boy)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2021)

I watched all of them and others like I Married Joan, Life of Riley, Topper, My Little Margie, Dobie Gillis, etc.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 7, 2021)

I was born in 1946 so I remember all of these...however, my parents didn't like a lot of these shows so I didn't get to watch them growing up. I never did like Lucy. I thought she was an idiot...haha.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> ....... I liked a cartoon that said something like 'exit, stage left' but I don't remember which it was.
> ....


I seem to remember it was either Elmer Fudd or Bugs Bunny, probably the latter.
EDIT: Snagglepuss ...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2021)

GAlady said:


> My family got their first TV when I was eight.  I watched all of these shows faithfully.
> 
> View attachment 177383


all of them


----------



## MrPants (Aug 7, 2021)

Anyone recognize this one? The show went by different names depending on when & what country was producing the show. Canadians and Brits would possibly know. Don't think it was ever picked up by American networks.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Anyone recognize this one? The show went by different names depending on when & what country was producing the show. Canadians and Brits would possibly know. Don't think it was ever picked up by American networks.
> View attachment 177629


i don't think it was either. it doesn't look familiar.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Anyone recognize this one? The show went by different names depending on when & what country was producing the show. Canadians and Brits would possibly know. Don't think it was ever picked up by American networks.
> View attachment 177629


"Once Upon a Hamster" starring Hammy the Hamster?


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

*Captain Video:*


----------



## Verisure (Aug 7, 2021)

Verisure said:


> ... How many people know what the boy in this photo became "famous" for later?



Since no one has even attempted to answer this question, I'll just have to tell you:
Micky Dolenz as 'Corky' in *Circus Boy* and as himself in *The Monkees.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 8, 2021)

I watched all of them.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

My all abiding memory of childhood  American tv was watching Top Cat, Flintstones.. or Yogi bear...._ loved _Top Cat....

My mum would watch Perry Mason, Peyton Place ,  Dr Kildare and Ben Casey ..I never took any notice of them, just a bit too young for those at the time..

I was just 11 or 12 when the Monkees first aired on TV..and even tho' I didn't understand the jokes then... I loved the show for the music...


----------



## Verisure (Aug 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...................... I was just 11 or 12 when the Monkees first aired on TV..and even tho' I didn't understand the jokes then... I loved the show for the music...


And despite them just miming the songs of other musicians in the beginning they fought tooth and nail to actually sing and succeeded in making a couple of really good tunes in their own right too!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 8, 2021)

Forgot about the Monkees. Enjoyed watching them at the time.    In later years, Davy Jones, the only British member of the group, lived not far from me in Hampshire, though I never saw him.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 8, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> ..... Davy Jones .... lived not far from me in Hampshire, *though I never saw him.*


If you told him that I'm sure he'd reply, *"It's 'cause I'm short, I know". *


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 8, 2021)

​


GAlady said:


> My family got their first TV when I was eight.  I watched all of these shows faithfully.
> 
> View attachment 177383


I watched all of them as well. Two actors that went on to become movie stars (that I know of) appeared in "Dennis the Menace" and "Mr. Ed". Those two actors were Kurt Russell and Clint Eastwood, respectively. Also, the star (an adult at the time) of one of those five shows is still alive. Can you name which show?  This person is now slightly less than 4 years away from turning 100. In regard to "Dennis the Menace", I read some dark things about that series. And one of the actors was gay, but the public was not aware of it at the time. Most still are not.


Gaer said:


> I was a fan of Bewitched, but I guess that came later!



Another show that we watched back in the 1960's. Now, look at the photo below. Then ask yourself what do the three actors sitting behind "Sam" and "Tabitha" have in common that the public was not aware of at the time, lest it destroy "Bewitched"?


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 8, 2021)

floridaliving said:


> Well my husband did enjoy a crass joke from the show though. Jimmy Carson had a dude who throws axes come.  He threw a axe at a outline of a human on the wall.



*This video:*

*



*​


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 8, 2021)

I watched all of the above shows. Even Sky King and Davey and Goliath Oh boy do I feel old now... LOL.
Is there anyone from the midwest USA who watched WGN TV from Chicago? There was a show called Garfield Goose. Any one heard of it?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 8, 2021)

Time Waits 4 No Man said:


> ​
> I watched all of them as well. Two actors that went on to become movie stars (that I know of) appeared in "Dennis the Menace" and "Mr. Ed". Those two actors were Kurt Russell and Clint Eastwood, respectively. Also, the star (an adult at the time) of one of those five shows is still alive. Can you name which show?  This person is now slightly less than 4 years away from turning 100. In regard to "Dennis the Menace", I read some dark things about that series. And one of the actors was gay, but the public was not aware of it at the time. Most still are not.
> 
> 
> Another show that we watched back in the 1960's. Now, look at the photo below. Then ask yourself what do the three actors sitting behind "Sam" and "Tabitha" have in common that the public was not aware of at the time, lest it destroy "Bewitched"?


Oh, You're NOT going to tell us they're all "gay", are you?


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 8, 2021)

All if them...


----------



## Jules (Aug 8, 2021)

All of the original mentioned and then many more of the others.



Verisure said:


> also the series *"The Millionaire"* where John Beresford Tipton would give away one million dollars anonymously and what the recipients would do with the money.


I still think it’s a good premise for remake.  

@MrPants   Was that from the Friendly Giant?


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Mr. Ed and I Love Lucy


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 8, 2021)

I never watched Mr Ed but I wasn't able to decide what shows I watched; that was up to the older sister that took care of us 6 younger ones. I loved "I Love Lucy" and I was a Monkees fan.


----------



## Leonie (Aug 8, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I watched all of them including the following. How many people know what the boy in the last photo became "famous" for later?
> 
> View attachment 177515


Hey, Hey, We're the Monkees, and people say we monkey around,  ... tra, la, la.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 8, 2021)

Jules said:


> All of the original mentioned and then many more of the others.
> 
> 
> I still think it’s a good premise for remake.
> ...


Nope. 
It was called 'Once Upon a Hamster' in Canada and in Britain it was called 'Tales of the Riverbank'. Weird show involving hamsters, white rats and guinea pigs doing pretty intricate things. The show's director certainly had  more patience than I would have had.

I also loved the Millionaire! Great show and yes, the premise still holds true today, only with inflation, a million bucks doesn't sound as fabulous as it did back then (not that I would turn it down LOL)


----------



## Verisure (Aug 8, 2021)

Time Waits 4 No Man said:


> ​
> I watched all of them as well. Two actors that went on to become movie stars (that I know of) appeared in "Dennis the Menace" and "Mr. Ed". Those two actors were Kurt Russell and Clint Eastwood, respectively. Also, the star (an adult at the time) of one of those five shows is still alive. Can you name which show?  This person is now slightly less than 4 years away from turning 100. In regard to "Dennis the Menace", I read some dark things about that series. And one of the actors was gay, but the public was not aware of it at the time. Most still are not.
> 
> 
> Another show that we watched back in the 1960's. Now, look at the photo below. Then ask yourself what do the three actors sitting behind "Sam" and "Tabitha" have in common that the public was not aware of at the time, lest it destroy "Bewitched"?


I don't know the answer to your question but you have (I presume) heard of the American WW I war hero Seargent York? What does he have in common with the show? Well, Dick York was replaced by Dick Sargent.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 8, 2021)

Leonie said:


> Hey, Hey, We're the Monkees, and people say we monkey around,  ... tra, la, la.


Good on ya'.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 8, 2021)

MrPants said:


> ................. I also loved the Millionaire! Great show and yes, the premise still holds true today, only with inflation, a million bucks doesn't sound as fabulous as it did back then (not that I would turn it down LOL)


Maybe an updated series could feature someone losing their job permanently and being given a million dollars as severance pay just to see how long it will take for them to starve to death.


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh, You're NOT going to tell us they're all "gay", are you?


All those people in the photo below were homosexuals, except for Elizabeth Montgomery. Even the little girl, played by child actress Diane Murphy. (her twin sister Erin shared the role of "Tabitha" with her) Also, Paul "Uncle Arthur" Lynde was also of that persuasion, along with several others that came and went on the show in guest roles.  
















*ACTOR DICK SARGENT'S 
REAL NAME WAS "DICK COX"*
(Either way, he had a loaded name)


----------



## Verisure (Aug 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh, You're NOT going to tell us they're all "gay", are you?


Please don't tell me ......


----------



## Verisure (Aug 9, 2021)

Time Waits 4 No Man said:


> All those pictures in the photo below were homosexuals, except for Elizabeth Montgomery. Even the little girl, played by child actress Diane Murphy. (her twin sister Erin shared the role of "Tabitha" with her) Also, Paul "Uncle Arthur" Lynde was also of that persuasion, along with several others that came and went on the show in guest roles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why the show was called "Bewitched"?


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 19, 2021)

_Timmy _would never have survived his childhood without _Lassie_, who was always rescuing him from avoidable situations...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Nope.
> It was called 'Once Upon a Hamster' in Canada and in Britain it was called 'Tales of the Riverbank'. Weird show involving hamsters, white rats and guinea pigs doing pretty intricate things. The show's director certainly had  more patience than I would have had.


Oh I loved Tales of the riverbank when I was a kid...it was in B&W then


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 25, 2021)

GAlady said:


> My family got their first TV when I was eight.  I watched all of these shows faithfully.
> 
> View attachment 177383





Enjoyed all of those.  Great TV fun in dem days.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 25, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I watched all of them including the following. How many people know what the boy in the last photo became "famous" for later?
> 
> View attachment 177515






Mickey Dolenz ~ Hey, hey, we're the Monkees ....


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I watched all of them and others like I Married Joan, Life of Riley, Topper, My Little Margie, Dobie Gillis, etc.





Joan Davis dances with Lou Costello:









We used to have a weekly  show on WPIX which presented Abbott & Costello movies. When I was a little kid I enjoyed that scene - was so in love with Joan and wished it was me who could be dancing with her.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 25, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Fury













Pete was one of my all time favorite characters.  Whenever he got into a fight, he'd pummel his opponent and say  "picking on an old man, eh?"  Then, boom - he'd pummel the guy even more.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Joan Davis dances with Lou Costello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that was a treat!


----------



## Verisure (Aug 25, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Pete was one of my all time favorite characters.  Whenever he got into a fight, he'd pummel his opponent and say  "picking on an old man, eh?"  Then, boom - he'd pummel the guy even more.


Those bit acters (if that's the right term) bring back some serious but foggy memories. You know what I mean? You've seen them a hundred times in off-centre roles so that you recognise them immediately in old films but you just can't place them. Let's see if we can find more of them ..... if it's not hijacking the thread.

*James Finlayson

*


----------

